# How many theatres do you have?



## avkid (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, how many?


----------



## Footer (Dec 7, 2008)

Three on campus, 500 seat pro, 120ish black box, and a 100 or so outdoor amphitheater.


----------



## TheDonkey (Dec 7, 2008)

3 in our highschool, An auditorium with, I'm assuming, around 500 seats, A classroom with electrics and power rails run and a 2" raised stage with proper curtains, seats about 50 people. And an outdoor Ampitheater which is in a pretty bad spot and is almost never used, the only access to it is either through the Back door of the Auditorium dressing room , or through the Pottery/art classrooms, needless to say, it's used more as a large wall painting canvas than an actual theater.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Dec 7, 2008)

1 pro, roughly 1000 seats, used for dance shows, concerts, and other misc. performances.
1 BBT for drama productions, somewhere over 100 seats.


----------



## deadlygopher (Dec 7, 2008)

We've got one 1000-seat Auditorium and a 200ish-seat blackbox.


----------



## mnfreelancer (Dec 7, 2008)

My school district had a 1000 seat proscenium theatre, a little black-box "multipurpose room" in the highschool and a 650 seat thrust at the middle school. Elementary schools of course had their gyms with assorted stages and electrics in disrepair but I never had to deal with those much.

Where I work now all the world is a stage, since we work in hundreds of venues in the area.


----------



## lieperjp (Dec 7, 2008)

One 950 seat auditorium that also serves as a chapel (until Dec 2009,) band rehearsal room, and organ practice/lesson room.

We also use our gym for concert settings, which can seat 2,200-2,300.


----------



## venuetech (Dec 7, 2008)

Two theatres
main stage 50' proscenium, 470/718 seats
drama "pod" 20' proscenium, 124 seats
choir "pod" lecture hall 124 seats

The two pods (turntables) rotate into the main house to make 718 fixed seats
we also have two large "handicap" seating areas that have flexible seating to bring us up to 750, all told.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 7, 2008)

5 spread over campus.

Main stage proscenium with a black box/studio in the same building.

Secondary auditorium across campus. Recently built but no fly space, small back stage and limited amenities. 

Large assembly hall/auditorium in central campus. Used for movies and other concerts, but never live theatre, as the space is a barn. Long, poorly lit, no back stage, no flys, little amenities.

Small, intimate proscenium in one of the residence halls. Used for student shows, projects and class presentations.


----------



## thommyboy (Dec 7, 2008)

one 881 seat Auditorium shared by Drama, Music, Dance, Speech and pretty much everyone else in the school. 
We have been lied to 3 times about getting a black box


----------



## theatretechguy (Dec 8, 2008)

One

933-seat 50' proscenium. No flies (all dead hung battens and raceways). We usually perform our Fall Play with the audience "on stage" with seating for about 140.


----------



## mbenonis (Dec 8, 2008)

We have a 590 seat proscenium space, and a 188 seat black box in our drama building. Around grounds, we also have a 800 (or so) seat thrust stage, but it's used mainly for music department events. We also have the 14k seat arena, an outdoor amphitheatre, and various lecture halls at our disposal, but we would never do department shows in them.


----------



## VeeDubTDI (Dec 9, 2008)

One 525 seat theater on the campus where I work full time.


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 9, 2008)

We've got 2, 3 if you count the seldom used stage out on the Festival Grounds.

We have a 2600 seat amphitheatre and a 236 seat proscenium arch theatre.


----------



## mixmaster (Dec 17, 2008)

Two primary performance venues and then some other stuff
Main stage is 800ish auditorium for concerts, dance, chapel, large lectures
smaller theater is 350 seat primarily for drama
Coffee house sort of venue seats however many people show up that night. Singer/songwriter stuff and student activity stuff
Large ballroom gets used for performance space occasionally seating depends on set up
Does the TV studio count?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 17, 2008)

1-auditorium, large open room used for anything from sit down dinners to fashion shows and dances-has stage lighting, sound, projector screen
1-smaller room used for the same types of events but smaller scale-has sound system and projector screen
4-meeting rooms used for small events and organization meetings-each has a sound system and projector screen
The University itself has a theatre in the oldest building on campus which is used for some formal events and concerts.
The performing arts center has one main theatre and two smaller ones. None of these three is a proscenium stage, it makes for some interesting set construction.


----------



## pelaro (Jan 21, 2009)

440 seat prosc. auditorum w/apron, 20 lineset flytower, 96 circuits.
50' X 50' black box, 96 circuits.
Dance Studio w/grid & 24 channels of lighting + sound.
Drama Studio w/grid & 24 channels of lighting + sound.

.


----------



## LightingPenguin (Jan 22, 2009)

WHO HAS 9!?


----------



## Eboy87 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Getz: 500ish seat proscenium 
Classic Studio: 60ish seat black box
New Studio: 60ish seat black box

Yeah, who's the one with nine theatres? That's unreal.


----------



## bobgaggle (Jan 26, 2009)

1. 600 seats
2. 150 seats
3. 30-60 black box


----------



## RichMoore (Jan 26, 2009)

At TAMU-CC, we have 

1-250 seat dead hung proscenium 
1-Black Box with varying seat numbers
1-1500 seat Performing Arts Center (my baby)
pac.tamucc.edu

We also have a 700 seat proscenium with fly and lots of rehearsal spaces, shops and all sorts of theatrical goodies about to go onto the drawing boards.

Rich


----------



## Clifford (Feb 4, 2009)

Our high school has one 368 seat pro. We were supposed to get a blackbox this year, but considering that there have been talks about closing the school early for the year because of budget concerns, I don't see a new performance space in the immediate future.


----------



## rchu3149 (Feb 4, 2009)

My highschool has a 500 seat main stage and a 250 or 300 seat "Little Theatre". The little theatre was designed as a proscenium originally, but last year we took out some seating and built out the apron and made it *essentially* a thrust. Our main stage is occasionally used with on-stage seating to make a MUCH more intimate setting, stage is about 20x20 and approximately 100-125 seats.


----------



## Landon2006 (Feb 9, 2009)

Main Stage is 3,157 seats (Musicals, Operas), Second Stage is 616 seats (Small Musicals), and smallest is 150 seats for plays. 

All three are in separate buildings, and are rented by us for use on each production.


----------



## ishboo (Feb 18, 2009)

Old 350 Seat Proscenium built with the school around 1950ish
New 1200 seat Proscenium built 2007


----------



## chris325 (Mar 19, 2009)

My high school has one 650-seat pro stage built in 2001 with 300 channels, about 70 fixtures, 4 catwalks, only two of which are actually powered, a solid sound system, and 4 performance balconies. The school district uses it for everything, as it is the only actual "theatre" in our district. Thus, there is always something in there.


----------



## misterm (Mar 25, 2009)

Our primary auditorium is located at the old middle school which is now the board offices. It seats around 250, but has horrible sightlines and no wing space. Never meant to be used for theatrical purposes. Next year, they're converting the JROTC room into a black box for us. Should seat around 75.


----------



## BNEL (Mar 25, 2009)

I manage 3 venues at two different locations in my school district. 2 percenium stages at 625ish house and one blackbox at 100ish house. Then hopefully in the coming months another percenium venue 300ish house at the local community center which they want to roll under my managment.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 25, 2009)

Proscenium. Reminds me of a quote: "There are two kinds of people--those who manage what they don't understand, and those who understand what they don't manage." (Or something like that--I think I've gone awry somewhere.) No offense intended, BNEL.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/bnel.html


----------

